# Squale 50 Atmos ref 1521 Review



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

*
Squale 50 Atmos ref. 1521
**Movement*: ETA 2428
*Sourced*: Page and Cooper​*Aesthetics*

For every retro-modern pilot's chronograph with faux patina or "aged" lume on the dial, there's a cushion-cased diver replete with an internal rotating bezel on a distressed leather strap or shark mesh bracelet. Sure, watchdom's most current "heritage" obsession might be a little contrived, but I'll be the first to admit that I secretly love it, and can't wait to see what's next - even if it means resurrecting another mummified Swiss timepiece in the name of a good horological story. 

One brand that is neither shamelessly riding the bandwagon, nor returning from utter doom is Squale - a faithfully family-owned operation which has been quietly chugging along through thick and thin for over 60 years. Though the Italian brand may have spent some of its more recent history dormant, it now seems busier than ever, having sold off its remaining supply of NOS watches to focus on a modern re-introduction of two signature Squale divers heralding from an era "when sex was safe and diving was dangerous."

Those models are the 101 Atmos (ref. 2002A), and the 50 Atmos (ref. 1521) - the latter of which I am now quite pleased to own. One thing about this particular Squale which sets it well apart from the current trends in the watch industry, is that it is not a vintage-themed "remix" or homage bred within the confines of CAD and stamped to life en masse on modern machines. Instead, the 50 Atmos is thoroughly unpretentious - a perfectly literal and historically accurate interpretation of the modern dive watch. 



























​*
Casework
*
I recently visited a machine shop in nearby Chico, home to some gritty, yet tried-and-true machining techniques whirring alongside modern automation in the manufacture of bicycle parts. Something about the case, and ultimately the execution of the 50 Atmos reminds me of seeing the steel rods piled high on rusted scaffold and gleaming under the California sun. Only moments before, I'd reached into a tumbler of crushed walnut shell media and pulled out a smooth cantilever brake body. Like those components made in Chico, the 1521 feels as though it is just as much about the richness of story and process as it is about the finished product. 

The beauty of these old-world manufacturing and polishing processes, is that nothing in the finished product feels superfluous or out of place. This is evidenced in the excellent finishing on the 1521's Swedish steel case, which also features some very nice beveling on the lugs, and etched details on the side and caseback. The crown at 4:00 is one of several signature Squale conventions that I also greatly appreciate.

*Movement*

Squale and ETA have long maintained a close relationship, so it comes as no surprise that the 50 Atmos is fitted with a top-grade (as confirmed by Page and Cooper) ETA 2824 which has been keeping excellent time. The Von Buren-signed crown unscrews smoothly and with just the right amount of tension. It also much easier to access than I thought, despite being well-protected in the 4:00 position.











​*Bezel/Dial/Handset*

Due to a great deal of NOS Squale watches previously being sold, along with a number of subtle revisions to the line, you'll notice that many of the Squale watches on the internet suffer from vastly conflicting stock photography. Thankfully, as Squale wisely continues to polish its marketing channels through ADs like Page and Cooper, we should soon see a little more visual unification with regards to the most current iteration, and arguably the design apex of the 50 Atmos. 

The most recent revision of the orange-dialed 1521 is equipped with a beautifully domed sapphire crystal, black contrasting handset, and features a shielded lume pip in the bezel. The 'Squale' name is also tastefully etched at the case's 9:00. The watch really sings with all of these elements, feeling very much like a perfectly mint BMW 2002 series, built exactly as it once was, albeit with a brand new engine, a fresh coat of paint, a modern windshield, and high-tech illumination. 

While a great many brands proclaim the exclusive heritage of their watches, the Swiss-made 1521 doesn't just look the part, it legitimately _feels_ like it. From the incredible reddish-orange richness of the dial, to the evenly applied dots of C3 Superluminova, to the finely printed shark logo at 6:00; the visual language of the watch carries a sense that the watch was constructed from the same manual techniques used 30 years ago - many of which lacked the consistency or precision of modern automation. Subtle imperfections don't suggest bad design, or manufacturing processes with poor tolerances - simply that this is a watch from another time, albeit one assembled recently.

Case in point: the 1521's two-toned bakelite bezel (read more on bakelite here), which shows visible 'waves' or layers at certain light angles, evidence of a unique and highly impractical construction process no longer utilized for mass production. 

From a functional standpoint, the beautifully colored bezel has a very nice, grippy edge and a springy tension to each of the sixty clicks - which doesn't require much effort to rotate. The lume on the 1521 is also quite good, though the indices could greatly benefit from a "maxi" treatment (like its ref. 1545 cousin) to even out some of the dial's negative space and give the charge a little more longevity for the wee hours of the morning. 


















​*
Strap Options *

The included rubber strap is very nice - being constructed from a supremely pliable rubber scented faintly of vanilla. Unfortunately, it was too long for my 6.75" wrist, and had to be first shortened (hint: clamp a nickel or a dime to the end of the offending strap with a binder clip, cut to desired length, then rub smooth with a nail file). Even still, it fits loosely on the very last available hole. Also, while no means a bad thing, it appears to be a Squale-stamped and Italian-made Bonetto Cinturini 285 fitted with an unsigned stainless steel buckle. In this instance, a dedicated OEM strap of Squale design would have been much appreciated. 

Though the strap is still my favorite way to wear the 1521, I also received the Squale-branded Milanese shark mesh - a bracelet so good, it's easily deserving of its own post. In short, this true "made-in-Milan" bracelet looks and feels phenomenal on the 1521, and is every bit worth making the rounds on any black or blue-dialed watches in your collection. Case in point - my Omega SMPO. 
*
Resolution*

If you're looking to dive deeper into the Squale story, start with this great read on Page and Cooper's Squale shop visit which lends a great deal of transparency on Squale's production and unique place in watchmaking history. Through video reviews and blogs, P&G has done a great deal of research and marketing for Squale, to the benefit of the WIS community.

Trends-be-damned, the Squale 50 Atmos has definitely arrived at the right place, and at the right time with an incredible value to match. But how long will Squale remain at this price point and place in the industry? Though it might be too early to tell, most pricing trends amongst truly Swiss-made watches hint that the 1521's days as a sub $1k diver are numbered - especially with ETA cutting off supply to all non-Swatch brands in the immediate future.

Pricing aside, the 50 Atmos is still a remarkable watch, hardly for lack of rich character, and begging for some genuine patina of its own - surface evidences of a few good stories just waiting to be told.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for your review, very informative! I owned the Limited Edition, only 25 produced, still regret selling it.



Eric


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

epezikpajoow said:


> Thanks for your review, very informative! I owned the Limited Edition, only 25 produced, still regret selling it.


Thanks! And wow, what a cool Squale - no date too!


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Indeed, no date and numbers. This was the first one ever with numbers and especially made by Squale for Horlogeforum.nl which is the biggest Dutch watchforum.

Eric


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice review. Love the orange dial, and while not a fan of mesh, it sure looks good on this watch.


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to write this review. Cheers.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Very nice review, excellent photos, killer watch. Love the orange dial, the hands and bezel. Looks great!


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

This is a nice watch and thank you for the review. The perfect strap might be the Iso? Blue?


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

very interesting orange beast...


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

sivart said:


> View attachment 1504158


This watch looks so good on a tropic - where did you source yours from? It looks really good! I got a tropic from OttoFrei, but it's pretty flimsy, and the springbar holes are too narrow (I believe it's designed for skinny, curved bars) for practical, or rugged use.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

This is a Heslon Skindiver issue that has become a favorite of mine. I would like a another but I have not contacted the Helson folks to buy. The Bonetto Cinturini 300d is a great look and strap that is priced right.


----------



## Walter Moore (Feb 20, 2012)

Excellent review and I love the dial, thanks for taking the time for the review.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Walter Moore said:


> Excellent review and I love the dial, thanks for taking the time for the review.


Thanks! Appreciate that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ithacaleather (Jun 30, 2014)

Great review. Thanks!


----------



## AllenGreenman (Aug 5, 2014)

dinexus said:


> Thanks! And wow, what a cool Squale - no date too!


I agree - date feature on divers is useless and adds clutter. Beautiful watch.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

great looking watch, but a clear homage to the Blancpain Bund


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

^posted in reference to the OP's "One thing about this particular Squale which sets it well apart from the current trends in the watch industry, is that it is not a vintage-themed "remix" or homage bred within the confines of CAD and stamped to life en masse on modern machines. Instead, the 50 Atmos is thoroughly unpretentious - a perfectly literal and historically accurate interpretation of the modern dive watch. " comment.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> ^posted in reference to the OP's "One thing about this particular Squale which sets it well apart from the current trends in the watch industry, is that it is not a vintage-themed "remix" or homage bred within the confines of CAD and stamped to life en masse on modern machines. Instead, the 50 Atmos is thoroughly unpretentious - a perfectly literal and historically accurate interpretation of the modern dive watch. " comment.


You realize that Squale made that Blancpain case, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

yeah, still a homage to a watch that's already been produced


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

you realize even companies that re-issue a watch they made for themselves, still consider it a heritage/homage watch, right?


----------



## vannus (Sep 1, 2012)

Have this same watch in pvd with the rubber and black mesh strap. Really is a very nice watch to wear has a very nice weight to it without being too big. Its also nice to have a watch that is quite rare, I have not seen another since I got mine.


----------



## blackbox1011 (Jun 6, 2015)

Looks great in orange. I have the matte black version and truly love the watch. The more I wear it the more I like it.


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

While "homage" may be the correct term I believe you understand that the it is not a minor point that Square is the author of this case design. We have a different type of "homage" should shall we say... Citizen created the 1521.



SDGenius said:


> you realize even companies that re-issue a watch they made for themselves, still consider it a heritage/homage watch, right?


----------



## Ginzy1234 (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice watch and review. Like the orange but not a fan of the mesh bracelet.


----------



## Clocked (Sep 16, 2014)

epezikpajoow said:


> Thanks for your review, very informative! I owned the Limited Edition, only 25 produced, still regret selling it.
> 
> Eric


I'm really loving the bracelet. What about this limited edition version makes it unique?


----------



## jonE5 (Oct 11, 2014)

Interesting color chick


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

Blue with sandblast finish is my fav version, nice summer watch


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice review.


----------



## thatishcray (May 25, 2016)

Wow great review! absolutely loving the orange dial along with the hands and bezel.
-Jace


----------



## icex731 (Nov 8, 2013)

Very nice 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

Awesome review! Couldn't agree more. I have the 1521 in matte blue and love it! It also gets the most compliments which never hurts but I suspect that has more to do with the color than the watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvarez (Jan 19, 2015)

Seriously contemplating this one.


----------



## octavian90 (Jul 31, 2016)

Galvarez said:


> Seriously contemplating this one.


As am I. Saw them 10% off at the NYC windup event yesterday, hard to resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oynag (Sep 4, 2014)

Great review- these are so helpful.


----------



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello! A new watch fan here. May i ask if the build quality of squale watches are anywhere near comparable to, say, an omega seamaster 300? I realize they are far away in terms of pricing but i am trying to search for a not too eye catching divers watch.

Thank you very much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

squalewatches.com has some 30% off like the orange SS and PVD black


----------



## SecondHandSwiss (Dec 15, 2011)

Great write up - Thanks!!


----------



## LiangYuMa (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you for the review, the 50 atmos looks awesome!


----------



## donnytron (Feb 12, 2017)

Very nice review. I owned the 60 Atmos (blue and white) but ended up selling (mostly to finance other watches). Squale gets a bad wrap in my opinion from some people in the watch community - Squale definitely has non-Swiss parts and juggles their supply chain to meet the Swiss standards (I've emailed them about this and gotten responses). But so do most others, so the amount of criticism to Squale seems disproportional. 

That said, are they really 'family owned' these days? 

Lastly, although you seemed to love the mesh bracelet I wasn't a huge fan when I owned it. The finishing was not as good as Staib, and the super-tight weave made it less comfortable than a shark mesh. Of course, if you like the tight weave then it's a good option, but I don't think it's worth their retail price.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I can't seem to locate a 1521, with the black/orange bezel - any suggestions?


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

Squale is a solid diver for what you pay 2nd hand

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno051 (Dec 2, 2017)

I don’t know if this the proper thread to ask this on but here goes! I purchased a Squale 1521 polished case black version from Gnomon Watches a few months ago and noticed a couple of things that are kind o f intriguing to me. First off the case which is polished does not have the “Squale “ logo on the 9 o’clock side which I thought odd ! Second , the indices seem to be applied and not printed as they have silver around the indece and also it is 120 click bezel! Any help will be greatly appreciated! Btw, Gnomon told me it is a new version?


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Reno051 said:


> I don't know if this the proper thread to ask this on but here goes! I purchased a Squale 1521 polished case black version from Gnomon Watches a few months ago and noticed a couple of things that are kind o f intriguing to me. First off the case which is polished does not have the "Squale " logo on the 9 o'clock side which I thought odd ! Second , the indices seem to be applied and not printed as they have silver around the indece and also it is 120 click bezel! Any help will be greatly appreciated! Btw, Gnomon told me it is a new version?


Would love to see pics of the face... Sounds like they're making changes. Mine is two-years-old now and has the "squale" on the case, and has the 60-click bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Reno051 said:


> I don't know if this the proper thread to ask this on but here goes! I purchased a Squale 1521 polished case black version from Gnomon Watches a few months ago and noticed a couple of things that are kind o f intriguing to me. First off the case which is polished does not have the "Squale " logo on the 9 o'clock side which I thought odd ! Second , the indices seem to be applied and not printed as they have silver around the indece and also it is 120 click bezel! Any help will be greatly appreciated! Btw, Gnomon told me it is a new version?


Pictures please, interested to see what Marc at LIW has coming in this week too.


----------



## Peter2500 (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice review and nice watch - thank you.
I've the ocean blasted blue and have to say the von Buren case comfort is unparalleled among my divers and tool watches. Proper design and manufacturing.


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

So you received something other than what you ordered? Would like to see pics as well.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Reno051 said:


> I don't know if this the proper thread to ask this on but here goes! I purchased a Squale 1521 polished case black version from Gnomon Watches a few months ago and noticed a couple of things that are kind o f intriguing to me. First off the case which is polished does not have the "Squale " logo on the 9 o'clock side which I thought odd ! Second , the indices seem to be applied and not printed as they have silver around the indece and also it is 120 click bezel! Any help will be greatly appreciated! Btw, Gnomon told me it is a new version?


I know this question was ages ago now ... but yes!, this is correct! .... they are slowly introducing changes through the range, and the black polished has most of the tweaks already (and some of the bronze or limted models).

I re bought the blue blasted semi recently from gnomon, and my iteration is first of the tweaks .... i.e. it has the 120 click bezel, but still has the case engraving on the side and printed dial/indices. This suits me as I actually love the new 120 click bezel (didn't think I would, but it feels much tighter and better action than my 60 clickers). I also like the case engraving at 9 (harks back to their case making roots) ... but my ideal would be to have the applied indices as well! (like 60 atmos) ... suppose you cant get it all! (or maybe you can if you swap a dial?).

Got any pics of the applied indices on yours?

Cheers,

R


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Love my 1521 (sold an orange Helson Turtle and picked this up last year). On Damasko leather for the winter.


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

I've just got my first 50 Atmos 1521 and I'm truly impressed. It's a new Special Edition release with only 500 made. I've owned a 1545 Tropic GMT before, and although that's a really great watch, I feel the 1521 is a whole different level. The case design, the proportions, the retro feel, the lume, the attention to details and the finishing on this watch are superb. I believe I have finally found myself a keeper. Sharing the love.


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

The case on this watch is truly great for a 7in wrist guy like myself, just hugs it perfectly! I have the red dial one and it's impressive..


----------

